
Ask HN - How do we _effectively_ protest against web censorship in India? - factorialboy
India is becoming more repressive every passing year.<p>Semi-mainstream media term it "soft emergency" while the mainstream toes the Govt. line.<p>Now they take away the internet from us?<p>Damned we are if we allow this to continue.<p>How do we effectively counter this?
======
samal
We are very complex nation, this won't work. Here education politics won't
work. Only Religion and Cast policy matters to them, and they know common
man(mass) don't use internet, so their is no opposition from that side. They
can legislate whatever to hide mistake. That is the reason they wasted
parliament session on cartoon discussion. Many Educated class don't give damn
about politics.

~~~
factorialboy
How do we change that?

------
stewie2
I ever dreamed of a p2p information system. you start and save a piece of
message on your computer, and this information will spread out to connected
peers.

from the government side, they can't tell who is the message starter, and
there are so many redundancies. There is no single server to block.

of course, there are concerns about spamming. But spams may be filtered by
voting.

but the gov can use this feature to censor information.

difficult problem.

------
munimkazia
This website informs you how to file an RTI application about the blocked
websites. They have a ready made template. They also have a template for a
email to confront ISPs about the blocked websites.

[http://www.iltb.net/2012/05/why-a-rti-will-be-more-
effective...](http://www.iltb.net/2012/05/why-a-rti-will-be-more-effective-
than-taking-down-government-websites/)

------
factorialboy
We need to hurt them. They understand "vote-banks".

Let's form a vote bank that votes against the current incumbent for web
censorship.

Please sign this petition: [http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/i-will-vote-
against-the-c...](http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/i-will-vote-against-the-
congress-party-for/)

------
deobrats
Vote. That is the most effective way to make your voice heard in a democracy.

